# HIGH TEMP FISHING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 13, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SATURDAY - Aug 4th*
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Had a great morning wading with lures with this group from the Ben M. party. They managed a decent box while wading waist to knee deep sand and grass. Their day ended with a dozen well-proportioned Speckled Trout and one nice slot Redfish. It was great to be able to get in on some awesome wade fishing with such a great group of anglers. Hope we can all do it again soon!






​
*TUESDAY - Aug 7th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - This morning was extremely slow, but my crew of four from the Chris M. party wouldnâ€™t settle for a â€œgoose-eggâ€ finish on the day. They stuck out the hardships and proved to everyone that they had what it takes to turn a day of poor fishing into a time to remember. These folks put their heads together on our very last stop of the day and managed four handsome Redfish and nine Black Drum. It was an impressive recovery on the day!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Everyone had a good time this morning out on the water. Today finished up two good days with this group from the Jared L. party. We had to work for the fish yesterday and today, but these guys were able to put fish in the box each day, plus they got to take plenty home for later. They were all around happy customers!






​
*WEDNESDAY - Aug 8th*
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Todayâ€™s party of three told me ahead of time they were not going to leave Seadrift without their limits, so what else could I do but try me very best to put them on as many fish as I could possibly find. I had a good time fishing with these ladies - from catching fish to getting drenched from thunderstorms, there was never a dull moment on this trip. Everyone had lots of laughs and lots of fun!






​
*FRIDAY - Aug 10th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - When the wind is howling from the south and the conditions aren't very favorable for catching fish, you rely heavily upon your professional fishing guide to get the job done. Hopefully, heâ€™ll have a solution to the problem! But today I really didnâ€™t have to perform any miracles, as I had good anglers onboard, along with a good friend that Iâ€™ve known for a long time. Donâ€™t get me wrong, we had to work hard to put todayâ€™s fish in the box, but it was a great trip!

*SATURDAY - Aug 11th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Todayâ€™s crew of four finished the day strong with 18 speckled trout and one bonus redfish. It was a fun day and everyone seemed to enjoy their time out on the water, and their time away from everything else!






​
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - We had a great trip today with a father-n-son team who really enjoyed fishing. They managed their two-man trout limit, as well as a fantastic redfish to top things off. Itâ€™s truly a pleasure to witness the memories that are made as a result of family members spending time together out on the water. Things just donâ€™t get much better than that!

*SUNDAY - Aug 12th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Saturday was Day #1 with the Billy M. party of four, and it proved to be a true grind of a day. We werenâ€™t real sure what was going on with the fish (or the lack thereof), but the team pulled things together enough to put about a half-dozen trout in the box by the end of the day. Today was Day #2, and I had to call a big audible after the poor showing of trout on Saturday. Iâ€™m glad it worked - the gang managed 12 Reds, 14 Cats, and 9 Black Drum. It turned out being a wonderful day!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - This morning marked the second day of fun with Mack, Ted, and James. The trout have not wanted to cooperate much the past couple days, so the guys had their way with the Black Drum and one nice upper-slot Redfish.

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Sunday was a great day with repeat customers from the Mike C. party. Todayâ€™s crew landed lots of fish, and they also released quite a few, as well. The guys saw a couple solid trout up to 24 and 25 inches in todayâ€™s mix, and the were very happy at the end of their trip with todayâ€™s results!






​
*HIGH TEMP FISHING​*The first part of the summer we were plagued by awkward winds, and although the thermometer may have climbed to record highs during that time, it didnâ€™t seem to be brutally hot because of the heavy breeze. The winds have since dropped a bit, at least during the morning hours, and the days of August have really begun to heat up. A lot of us may think it would be difficult to locate the bite in such harsh heat conditions, but so far, the fish are hanging in there. During the first part of the summer when we had daily high winds, the bite often seemed hard to come by, but todayâ€™s heat doesnâ€™t appear to have effected the fishing too much yet. In fact, daily catches of both trout and redfish are almost becoming predictable.

In the absence of disturbing winds, a lot of common fishing ground has once again opened up. Muddy waters have cleansed themselves to the degree that they now offer the greener opportunities that everyone has been waiting for all summer, and in areas that havenâ€™t been fishable for quite some time. Favored shell pads out in San Antonio Bay and area shorelines where fishing had been all but shut down are now, for the most part, back on the itinerary for wade fishermen.

Morning hours have remained generally calm, but the winds do still tend to build in the afternoon. So, if youâ€™re an avid shoreline wader, you should probably try to get to your favorite spot early. It will be cooler in the morning, and you should be able to get in a few hours of prime fishing before the heat generates a lot of wind. Exposed shorelines typically begin to produce good numbers in August, so make it a point to locate shoreline areas made up of submerged grass beds â€" the grass does a fabulous job of filtering sediment quite rapidly, and these areas will tend to hold clear water when the rest of the shoreline remains muddy.

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Kevin Matula was awesome! The food was amazing, and the kitchen ladies took a special request to cook mine and my daughter's steaks very well-done, and they were perfect! - *Sharon R. 8/13/18*

Capt. Stephen Boriskie did a great job! Not because we caught fish, but because he put in the effort to be prepared, and he had a plan. The food was, and is always, fantastic! Your facility is very clean, and it felt fresh. It was very nice to be able to clean up before leaving. We appreciate you! - *Craig G. 8/13/18*

Capt. Doug Russell was awesome - he really knows his stuff! He had sandwiches and water for us, and he was friendly, helpful, and knowledgeable! Your facility is fit for a king! Please thank your staff for me! - *Charles M. 8/13/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sun and a few passing clouds. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny along with a few clouds. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue over the middle Texas coastal waters Tuesday and Wednesday. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible Tuesday and Wednesday as well as moisture begins to return to the area. The weak to moderate onshore flow is expected to persist Thursday through Saturday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

Aug 13, 2018 by Craig G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Stephen Boriskie did a great job! Not because we caught fish, but because he put in the effort to be prepared, and he had a plan. The food was, and is always, fantastic! Your facility is very clean, and it felt fresh. Very nice that we got to clean up before leaving. We appreciate you! - Craig G. 8/13/18

Aug 13, 2018 by Charles M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Doug Russell was awesome - he really knows his stuff! He had sandwiches and water for us, and he was friendly, helpful, and knowledgeable! Your facility is fit for a king, and please thank your staff for me! - Charles M. 8/13/18

Aug 13, 2018 by Albert A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Extremely friendly group! I had an awesome time! Capt. Perry Rankin was awesome! Your entire team did an excellent job, and I look forward to visiting again soon! - Albert A. 8/13/18

Aug 13, 2018 by Darrell B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great time, great place, and I plan on coming back. I had a great time! The quail legs were a hit, and the steak was a very good piece of meat! Thank you! - Darrell B. 8/13/18

Aug 13, 2018 by Damien K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great facility and team - enjoyed every aspect of the visit! Capt. David McClelland was awesome! The food was outstanding! - Damien K. 8/13/18

Aug 13, 2018 by James F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff was awesome and very helpful! Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt is a great guy, and he did a very good job. I always request him as our guide because he fits in with the group as one of us - he cuts up and jokes around. They call it fishing, not catching, and it is a lot more fun if you are having a good time on the boat working together to look for the fish. We caught a lot of undersize fish and a few really good ones. Capt. 'Lil John worked the waters looking for keepers. Our group will request him again on the next trip! You guys have a good running machine! I have fished here for several years, and I always have a blast! My thanks go out to you and your team! - James F. 8/13/18

Aug 12, 2018 by Charles W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Nick Dahlman did an outstanding job of teaching us the proper fishing technique and helping out in every way possible. We were well taken care of, and Capt. Nick put us on the fish! The food was outstanding, the facility excellent, and all was good! - Charles W. 8/12/18

Aug 12, 2018 by Chris H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The steaks and pork chops were huge! - Chris H. 8/12/18

Aug 12, 2018 by Art S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff is a great group of ladies, and Capt. Steve Boldt is two thumbs-up as far as a guide is concerned! - Art S. 8/12/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*The Outdoors*

Being an outdoorsman has been in my veins since I can remember. We make every effort to stay in the outdoors as much as we can, and fishing, snow skiing and riding motorcycles in the mountains during summer has been a major part of our outdoor heritage.


----------

